# Neues Gesetz: Dialer-Registrierung wird kostenpflichtig



## sascha (26 Juni 2004)

*Neues Gesetz: Dialer-Registrierung wird kostenpflichtig*

Nach langem politischen Ringen ist heute das neue Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) in Kraft getreten. Neben vielen anderen Aspekten wurden in dem Gesetzeswerk die Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP) neu festgelegt und erweitert. Auswirkungen hat das Regelwerk auch für Betreiber von Einwählprogrammen: Die Bearbeitung von Dialer-Registrierungsanträgen wird jetzt kostenpflichtig. 

Seit August 2003 müssen Dialer in Deutschland bei der Regulierungsbehörde registriert werden, damit sie eingesetzt werden dürfen. Das hatte gleich doppelt Folgen. Die Regulierer wurden zuerst mit einer regelrechten Flut von Registrierungsanträgen überflutet –wobei die angemeldeten Dialer nicht selten „haarscharf“ an den Mindestanforderungen vorbeischrammten. So gingen allein bis Ende April bei der Behörde 1400 Registrierungsanträge für rund 3,5 Millionen Einwählprogramme ein. Davon wurden knapp 968.000 auch tatsächlich registriert. Wenn sich die registrierten Dialer dann später als nicht rechtskonform erwiesen, musste ihnen – mit entsprechendem Aufwand – die Registrierung nachträglich wieder entzogen werden. Das betraf wiederum rund 430.000 Dialer (Dialerschutz.de berichtete). Die Kosten des Verwaltungsaufwands trug die Allgemeinheit.

Dies wird sich ab jetzt ändern. Im § 142 des neuen TKG ist festgelegt, dass die Regulierungsbehörde künftig für die Bearbeitung von Anträgen auf Registrierung von Dialer Gebühren und Auslagen erhebt. Wie hoch diese sein werden, ist noch nicht geklärt. Allerdings besagt das Gesetz, dass die Gebührensätze so zu bemessen sind, „dass die mit den Amtshandlungen verbundenen Kosten gedeckt sind.“ Die Entscheidung über die Höhe wird das Bundeswirtschaftsministerium in Absprache mit dem Bundesfinanzministerium treffen. Experten gehen davon aus, dass die Ministerien dies sehr schnell tun werden. Je nachdem, wie hoch die Kosten für die Betreiber ausfallen, könnte die neue Regelung auch für Verbraucher positive Auswirkungen haben. Das Registrieren unseriöser Dialer auf „gut Glück“ dürfte seltener werden, wenn Entzug und notwendige Neuregistrierung für die Betreiber spürbare finanzielle Folgen haben.

Regulierer mit mehr Befugnissen 

Verbraucherschutz im Bereich der Dialer und Mehrwertdienste hat aber auch in anderer Form Einzug ins neue TKG gehalten. So wird der Kundenschutz präzisiert und ist nun ausdrücklich Gesetzeszweck. Überwacht wird dieser von der Regulierungsbehörde, die dafür mehr und eindeutigere Befugnisse erhält. Nur ein Beispiel: Auch die erweiterten Anordnungen der Reg TP sind künftig sofort zu vollziehen. Im Bereich der Rufnummernspeicherung hat sich ebenfalls etwas getan. Früher hatten Opfer von unseriösen Mehrwertdiensten oft das Problem, die (ungewollt) gewählte 0190- oder 0900-Nummer und damit den Diensteanbieter in Erfahrung zu bringen, weil die Netzbetreiber die Nummern nur gekürzt speicherten. Künftig müssen Telefonkunden laut § 97 TKG ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen werden, dass sie die Wahl haben zwischen vollständiger Speicherung der angewählten Rufnummern oder verkürzter Speicherung. Macht ein Kunde von seinem Wahlrecht keinen Gebrauch, ist die Zielnummer ungekürzt zu speichern – bis zu sechs Monate lang.

cu,

Sascha

(Mit Dank an KH für Mitwirkung und Durchsicht des neuen TKG)


----------



## Dino (26 Juni 2004)

Hmm...gut! Irgendwie ist es für mich schon seit Langem nicht einsehbar, dass die Geldmaschinen-Registrierung kostenlos ist, während man z.B. für einen Personal-Ausweis 8 Euronen abdrücken darf. Einen Dialer aber muss ich nicht haben, einen Ausweis dagegen schon!


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2004)

Es wäre schon ein Fortschritt, wenn die Taschengeld-Dialern verschwinden würden. Die sind durch die große Zahl für viel Google-Müll verantwortlich.

Schick ist noch dies:





			
				TKG schrieb:
			
		

> § 67
> 
> *Befugnisse der Regulierungsbehörde*
> 
> ...()... Die Regulierungsbehörde kann in begründeten Ausnahmefällen Kategorien von Dialern verbieten; Einzelheiten des Verbotsverfahrens regelt die Regulierungsbehörde.


Die dringlichste Kategorie von Dialern, die verboten gehören, sind Kinder-Abzockdialer. Das definiert sich einfach über die Zielgruppe.

Die RegTP hat jetzt also viel zu tun ...

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Dino (27 Juni 2004)

Hmmm...ich denke mal, dass mit "Kategorien" nicht unbedingt die Inhalte gemeint sind, die hinter dem dialerbewehrten Eingang warten. Da wird es sich doch wohl eher um technische Aspekte handeln. Das nehme ich jedenfalls an.


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2004)

Technische Aspekte sind bereits, wenn auch schwach und lückenhaft, geregelt. Kategorien bezieht sich schon auf Inhalte. Da gibt es viel überflüssiges Zeugs.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

Liebster Herr Dr. Vill,

wieviel Intoleranz wollen Sie hier noch zeigen ?

Jetzt kommt die Zensur von Inhalten ?

Eigentlich könnten man doch die ganzen Inhalte auf einen grossen Haufen legen und verbrennen ?

... und Sie unterrichten junge Menschen ?


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2004)

was sollen eigentlich diese anonymen Pöbeleien aus dem Untergrund? Wenn  hier  jemand 
persönlich angreift, dann sollte er nicht so feige sein das aus der Anonymität wie ein
 unbekannter nächtlicher Häuserwandpinkler tun, sondern seine Identität bekannt geben,
 ansonsten ist das dummes und leeres Gewäsch 

cp


----------



## Rex Cramer (27 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt kommt die Zensur von Inhalten ?


Hier geht es doch nicht um Zensur. Die Inhalte dürfen ja gerne angeboten werden. Aber es liegt in der Natur der Sache, dass über Dialer keine "Leistungen" oder auch Waren an Minderjährige angeboten werden, da die ja in der Regel keinen eigenen Telefonanschluss haben. Finde ich gar nicht schlecht. Vor jeden Dialer ein funktionierendes AVS...



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich könnten man doch die ganzen Inhalte auf einen grossen Haufen legen und verbrennen ?


Das ist ja das Traurige. Bei den tollen Inhalten käme nicht mal ein kleines Häufchen zusammen und wollte man das auch noch anzünden, würde man sich wohl die ... abfrieren...


----------



## sascha (27 Juni 2004)

Dieses dümmliche Rumgenöle unseres Herrn Gastes zeigt, dass dvill offenbar einmal mehr den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen hat. Getroffene Hunde bellen, feige aus der Anonymität heraus.


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2004)

Zunächst einmal habe ich eine Formulierung des TKG zitiert. Der Gesetzgeber wird wissen, warum er solche Möglichkeiten vorgesehen hat.

Weiter werden keine Inhalte gesperrt. Viele Inhalte, die teuer per Dialer angeboten werden, wären sonst kostenlos. Die Inhalte sind also auch ohne Dialer da und natürlich erlaubt.

Die Frage ist, welche Geschäftsmodelle durch Beschränkungen des Verbraucherschutzes gefördert werden müssen.

Im Normalfall hat der Verbraucher weitreichende Rücktritts- oder Widerspruchsrechte, die ihn vor Abzockern schützen. Für die merkwürdigen Mehrwertdienste musste der Verbraucher erst noch in wichtigen Rechten beschränkt werden, um die Geschäfte lohnend zu machen.

Da ist es schon erlaubt zu hinterfragen, welches politische Ziel damit verfolgt wird, wenn ein derartig benachteiligter Verbraucher ein Kind sein kann, dem wertarme Bildchen für 30 Euro untergejubelt werden. Solche Geschäfte brauchen keine Sonderförderung.

Da die Mitverdiener trotz der öffentlichen Empörung das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen, wäre das Verbot die beste Lösung.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Dino (27 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> ...wieviel Intoleranz...



Genau, liebster Herr Dr. Vill, wieviel Intoleranz wollen Sie eigentlich noch an den Tag legen? So tolerant könnten Sie ja wohl wenigstens sein, dass Sie akzeptieren, dass Mama und Papa mit Freuden 30 Euronen für Malvorlagen etc., die Junior bei der Google-Suche entdeckt hat, an die Wand hauen, die er dann noch selbst ausdrucken darf, während für ein Zehntel dieses Preises Malbücher für gehobene Ansprüche in den Regalen jedes Tante-Emma-Ladens warten.

Mutter/Kind-Gespräch am frühen Nachmittag kurz nach Schulschluss:

"Maaaamaaaa! Darf ich mir die Malvorlagen von der Internetseite downloaden? Kostet Dich nur 30 Euro!"
"Aber natüüüüürlich darfst Du da das, mein Kleiner! Dann spare ich ja auch noch die 3 Euro, die das Malbuch gekostet hätte!"

Vorausgesetzt, Junior hätte es mit seinen 10 Jahren denn auch geschnallt, was er mit dem Klick auf OK anrichtet und/oder Mama hätte die Seite intensivst studiert nach irgendwelchen Hinweisen...

Neenee, liebster Herr Dr. Vill, so tolerant sollte man schon sein...

PS: Mir ist übel! Aber nicht wegen Ihnen, liebster Herr Dr. Vill...


----------



## drboe (27 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Da die Mitverdiener trotz der öffentlichen Empörung das Problem nicht in den Griff bekommen, wäre das Verbot die beste Lösung.


Die beste Lösung ist m. E. die, von der Konstruktion des Vertragsabschlusses durch Wahl einer Rufnummer Abschied zu nehmen, je eher desto besser. Wenn ich die Rufnummer meiner Tante wähle, so kommt kein Vertrag zustande. Die Berechnung der mit dem Telefonat fälligen Kosten basiert auf einem zuvor abgeschlossenen schriftlichen Vertrag mit meinem Carrier. Warum soll nun durch de Wahl einer anderen Rufnummer auf einmal ein zusätzliches Vertragsverhältnis entstehen? 
Es ist kein Problem, einen schriftlichen Vertrag abzuschliessen, den Kunden individuelle Einwahldaten zuzuteilen und auf der Basis der Einwahlen dann Leistungen zu verrechnen. Ein ISP, den ich gelegentlich benutze, macht das so und kann im Streitfall auf den schriftlichen Vertrag verweisen. Und das scheint sich zu lohnen. Dabei werden auf konventionellem Weg (Abbuchung) Beträge abgerufen, die deutlich besser den Begriff "Micro" erfüllen (aus Micropayment), als fast 30 Euronen für Malvorlagen oder Dollarkurse von letzter Woche. 

Übrigens bevorzugen laut einer Umfrage der Uni Duisburg die Mehrzahl der Internetbenutzer für Abrechnungen Abbuchungen. Am wenigsten beliebt sind - genau - Mehrwertdienstenummern. M. E. werden sich Dialer für Bezahldienste letztlich nicht durchsetzen. Wer sie verwendet, setzt sich nämlich dem begründeten Verdacht aus, abzocken zu wollen oder sich mit entsprechenden Leuten gemein zu machen. Das kann sich kein seriöser Geschäftsmann dauerhaft leisten. Und weil das so ist, kann man dem Treiben am schnellsten dadurch ein Ende setzen, dass man das Zustandekommen eines Vertrages durch Wahl einer Rufnummer schlicht ausschließt. U. U. könnte das noch Effekt haben, das endlich wirklich funktionsfähige Micropaymentsysteme entwickelt werden.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

Nanu,

da hab ich ja in ein Wespennest gestochen ?

Kaum prangert man die fehlende Toleranz an - schon wird man von allen Seiten angepöbelt !

Hut ab !

Achja, und weil man dann nicht angemeldet ist - (was man laut der Forenregeln ja eigentlich nicht brauch ) wird man sofort in die Schublade "Unseriöse" gesteckt.

Die REGTP wird sich schwer hüten Inhalte zu verbieten.
Und was die Umfrage der UNI Duiburg zu Zahlungssystemen angeht:

"Einfach mal bei den Banken eine Statistik einholen wie hoch Rücklastschriften mangels Deckung sind " !

Ergo:

Nicht immer nur einäugig durch die Internet und Dialerszene gehen, sondern auch mal beide Augen aufmachen.

"Mit dem zweiten sieht man besser"

oder haben Sie ein Glasauge allerliebster Herr Dr. Vill ?   :bussi:


----------



## Dino (27 Juni 2004)

Natürlich stichst Du in ein Wespennest, wenn Du Toleranz für Abzockerei forderst! Und genau so nenne ich es, wenn man versucht, über den eigentlichen Zweck eines "Login-Tools" hinwegzutäuschen und sich u.a. nicht zu schade ist, sich an Arglose und insbesondere Minderjährige heranzumachen und dabei alles zu tun, um diese in vermeintlicher Sicherheit zu wiegen!

Warum geht Ihr nicht gleich auf die Schulhöfe der Grundschulen und belabert die Kleinen da? 

"Hey, Kleiner, ich habe da was für Dich! Ist zwar für Erwachsene, aber Du bist ja schon groooß!"

Ach ja, da müsstet Ihr mit direkter Konfrontation rechnen.

Und was hat das mit Rücklastschriften mangels Deckung zu tun?


----------



## sascha (27 Juni 2004)

> Natürlich stichst Du in ein Wespennest, wenn Du Toleranz für Abzockerei forderst!



Mich stört vielmehr diese unangenehme Art, aus der Anonymität heraus Menschen persönlich anzugreifen. Es ist erlaubt und gewollt, dass sich hier auch Menschen ohne Anmeldung an der Diskussion beteiligen, gerne auch kontrovers. Aber diese persönlichen Bemerkungen unter der Gürtellinie, aus dem Schutz der Anonymität heraus, sind einfach nur widerwärtig und feige.  :kotz:


----------



## dvill (27 Juni 2004)

Die RegTP soll, wird und kann keine Inhalte verbieten. So ein Quatsch.

Die Frage ist, ob es gesellschaftlich erwünscht sein kann, dass Malvorlagen an Kinder für den Stückpreis von 30 Euro verkauft werden. Das kann ich eindeutig mit nein beantworten.

Da bleibt weiter die Frage, ob der Verwaltungsaufwand zu Lasten der Gemeinschaft und die Einschränkung der Verbraucherrechte sinnvoll sind, um derart fragwürdige Geschäftsideen zu fördern. Auch das gibt ein klares Nein.

Wenn man Eltern fragen würde, ob sie für ihre Kinder Angebote dieser Art wünschen, gäbe es auch ein klares Nein.

Solche Geschäftsmodelle brauchen keine Förderung. Diesen Gestalten muss man nicht die Vorteile der schnellen Vorkasse auf dem silbernen Tablett anliefern.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Counselor (27 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht immer nur einäugig durch die Internet und Dialerszene gehen, sondern auch mal beide Augen aufmachen.


 Stimmt! Dabei fallen mir immer Zahlungssysteme auf, bei denen Verbraucherwidersprüche gegen die Abrechnung rechtswidrig mit Anschlußsperren und Rauswürfen aus Verbindungsnetzen beantwortet werden. Mein Vorschlag zur Lösung des Problems: Inkassoverbot für Netzbetreiber für den Fall von Kundenwidersprüchen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2004)

dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Schick ist noch dies:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn man die Grundlage der Diskussion um das neue Gesetz liest (es ist eine ziemlich große pdf-Datei, aber nicht uninteressant:  hier , wird klar, was damit gemeint ist - und ich finde es außerordentlich erfreulich, dass sich die RegTP hier durchsetzen konnte... 


			
				RegTP schrieb:
			
		

> Die Vorschrift des § 65 TKG-E enthält im Übrigen keine Ermächtigung bestimmte Kategorien von Dialern zu verbieten. *Damit hat die Regulierungsbehörde kein Instrument beispielsweise Dialer zu verbieten, die sich nach der Anwahl einer Mehrwertdiensterufnummer spurlos vom Rechner des Benutzers entfernen, so dass dieser keine Möglichkeit einer nachträglichen Überprüfung des Dialers mittels der Dialerdatenbank der Reg TP hat. *
> Vor diesem Hintergrund sollten im Interesse des Verbraucherschutzes
> folgende Änderungen des § 65
> TKG-E erfolgen:
> ...


(Hervorhebung aka)

Bin gespannt, wie das umgesetzt wird


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und was die Umfrage der UNI Duiburg zu Zahlungssystemen angeht:
> 
> "Einfach mal bei den Banken eine Statistik einholen wie hoch Rücklastschriften mangels Deckung sind " !


Lust auf Zahlenspiele? Da verlierst Du. Rücklastschriften bezüglich Käufen im Internet, die mangels Kontodeckung erfolgen, bilden, bezogen auf den gesamten Zahlungsverkehr, einen Anteil unterhalb der Nachweisgrenze. Ich könnte das ausführen, sehe dazu gegenüber eienem Nobody keien  Veranlassung. Hingegen muss das Problem von Betrug mit Dialern immerhin so umfangreich sein, dass es sich der Gesetzgeber nicht nehmen liess, die gesetzlichen Regeln erheblich nachzurüsten. Auch der Anteil der Dialer, die die Registrierung verloren ist ja durchaus nenneswert.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

@M. Boettcher

selten so gelacht.
Die Stornos bei Lastschriften sind kaum spürbar.  :lol: 

Welcher reichhaltige Erfahrungsschatz sie auch immer zu dieser Beurteilung kommen lässt ....

Vielleicht sollten Sie einmal die verschiedenen Inhalte unterschiedlich bewerten.

Fragen sie doch mal bei den Erotikanbietern, welche Erfahrungen diese bei Lastschriften machen.

Fragen Sie doch einmal Internetshops.

Fragen Sie doch mal warum Apple seinen Musicshop in Europa nur mit Kreditkarte zugänglich macht.

Entweder sind sie dumm - oder naiv.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

Ich finde, das Gesetz einen Schritt weiter hätte gehen müssen, was die Auswirkungen eines Entzugs der Registrierung an geht.

Ich hätte folgendes festgelegt: Wenn einem Unternehmen die Registrierung aufgrund Nichtkonformität entzogen wurde, sind alle Rechnungen von Beginn an ungültig. Nur: Wer saft das allen Opfern? Zurückholen werden sich das Geld nur wenige Wissende. Man sollte das unseriöse Unternehmen dazu verdonnern, alle Rechnungen offenzulegen und auf seine Kosten die Geschädigten anzuschreiben und auszuzahlen.

Das würde den schwarzen Schafen engültig den Appetit verhageln!

Grüße,
Gast


----------



## Counselor (27 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Die Stornos bei Lastschriften sind kaum spürbar.  :lol:


Vielleicht sind die Stornos ja nur bei minderwertigen Angeboten spürbar?


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

@Counselor

Wo gibt es den minderwertige Angebote die per Lastschrift abgerechnet werden ?


----------



## Counselor (27 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Counselor
> 
> Wo gibt es den minderwertige Angebote die per Lastschrift abgerechnet werden ?


Da, wo die Lastschriften zurückgegeben werden weil die Qualität der Leistung nicht gestimmt hat. Viele Telefonrechnungen werden über Lastschriften eingezogen. Wenn da ein Contentanbieter Schrott über die Telefonrechnung abrechnet, dann wird der Telekom die Lastschrift zurückgegeben.


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

Und ein einziges Beispiel lautet:  .......................   ?


----------



## Counselor (27 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Und ein einziges Beispiel lautet:  .......................   ?


http://www.jurathek.de/forum/showthread.php?s=b69b7844b6afcdf0ef8af1facedede5e&p=40887#post40887


----------



## Captain Picard (27 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> . Aber diese persönlichen Bemerkungen unter der Gürtellinie, aus dem Schutz der Anonymität heraus, sind einfach nur widerwärtig und feige.  :kotz:


Dito, würde empfehlen , solange der Pöbler es nicht mal für nötig hält, sich in irgendeiner
Weise zu erkennen zu geben (daß er der Abzockergilde angehört, ist sowieso klar) 
aber wenigstens einen Gastnick zulegt oder anmeldet , zu ignorieren. Feige bis unter die Halskrause 
aber im Schutz der hier gewährten Gastpostingsmöglichkeit zu hetzen und zu geifern
Pfui Teufel!


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

Nanu ? Hab ich was verpasst ?

Zitat: " ....  zu hetzen .."

Wo denn ?


----------



## Counselor (27 Juni 2004)

Der Troll schrieb:
			
		

> Nanu ? Hab ich was verpasst ? Zitat: " ....  zu hetzen .." Wo denn ?


http://www.troll-page.de/


----------



## Anonymous (27 Juni 2004)

@Counselor

Herzlichen Dank für deine ausführliche Argumentation.

Spricht für sich !  :bussi:


----------



## Aka-Aka (27 Juni 2004)

@mods: Kann man diese inhaltsarme Debatte nicht abschneiden?


----------



## Heiko (27 Juni 2004)

Wir denken mal drüber nach.


----------



## drboe (28 Juni 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @M. Boettcher
> 
> selten so gelacht.
> Die Stornos bei Lastschriften sind kaum spürbar.  :lol:
> ...



Du scheinst des Lesens nicht mächtig zu sein. So habe ich nicht behauptet, das die Stornoquote insgesamt bei den Banken nicht spürbar ist. Dein selektiver Blick auf mögliche eigene Erfahrungen mit Lastschriften im Erotikbereich ändert nichts an folgenden Tatsachen:

1. der Anteil von Lastschriften, der sich auf Transaktionen im Internet bezieht, ist, bezogen auf alle Lastschriften zusammengenommen, marginal. Das Gros der Lastschriften bezieht sich auf Mieten, Rechnungen der EVUs und anderer Ver- und Entsorger, kommunale Abgaben, Versicherungen, Kfz-Steuern, Rundfunk/Fernsehgebühr, Telefon und den Handel.

2. nur ein Bruchteil der Lastschriften, die auf Abschlüsse im Internet zurückgeht, bezieht sich auf Erotikangebote. Selbst wenn letztere überproportional zurückgegeben werden (entzieht sich meiner Kenntnis), bleiben Lastschriften für Erotikangebote ein Randproblem. Und auch wenn 100% davon platzen, kann daraus noch nicht geschlossen werden, dass Lastschriften überproportional mangels Deckung zurückgegeben werden. Zumal es diverse andere Gründe für die Rückgabe gibt. "Erfahrungen" von Erotikanbietern sind demnach zur Beurteilung des Lastschriftverfahrens irrelevant. 



> Entweder sind sie dumm - oder naiv.


Wenn's Dich beruhigt, darfst Du das natürlich gerne annehmen. Wollen wir einmal den IQ vergleichen? 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juni 2004)

Ja! Es ist sinnvoll für die Dialerregistrierung Gebühren zu erheben!
Wie für den Gewerbeschein, Pass, Ausweis, Verwaltungsgebühren an der Uni usw. 
Es ist doch wohl selbstverständlich, dass die entstehenden Kosten nicht (mehr) auf die Allgemeinheit abgewälzt werden.

Ich persönlich wäre noch weiter gegangen:
Strafrechtliche Verfolgung, desjenigen der die Konformitätserklärung unterschrieben hat, falls sich der Dialer bei überprüfung als nicht konform herrausstellt und die Registrierung entzogen wird.
Weil:
Wenn diese Erklärung keine rechtliche Bedeutung hat, und zu keinen Konsequenzen führen kann, unterschreibt doch jeder potenzielle Abzocker mit müdem Lächeln.
Wie wär's übrigens mit ein paar geziehlten Steuerprüfungsverfahren?
D.


----------



## Stalker2002 (28 Juni 2004)

@ein anderer Gast:
So sehe ich das auch. Da wird noch zuviel mit dem Samthandschuh gearbeitet.


@Dialerregistrierungsdurchblicker:
Ist die Konformitätserklärung eigentlich keine Eidesstattliche Erklärung?

- Wenn ja: Dann sollte man den gegebenen Rechtsrahmen bei einer Falscherklärung auch konsequent ausschöpfen.

- Wenn nein: Was spricht dagegen, die Konformität an Eides statt erklären zu lassen?


MfG
L.


----------



## sascha (28 Juni 2004)

> Was spricht dagegen, die Konformität an Eides statt erklären zu lassen?



Überhaupt nichts, im Gegenteil: Die seriösen Anbieter und -Betreiber werden froh sein dass es dann endlich ein Mittel gibt, gegen die schwarzen Schafe der Branche knallhart vorzugehen. Und den Verbrauchern kanns ohnehin nur recht sein.


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Juni 2004)

http://neu.kdvz.de/geseke/probuerger/public/produkt_detail.cfm?Produkt_ID=148


> Gewerbeanmeldung  	PRODUKT
> "Wer den selbständigen Betrieb eines stehenden Gewerbes oder den Betrieb einer Zweigniederlassung oder einer unselbständigen Zweigstelle anfängt, muss dies der für den betreffenden Ort zuständigen Behörde gleichzeitig anzeigen" (§ 14 Abs. 1 Gewerbeordnung).
> 
> Eine Gewerbeanmeldung ist unverzüglich bei Beginn des Gewerbes erforderlich. Die Anmeldung eines Gewerbes hat in der Regel der Gewerbetreibende persönlich unter Vorlage des Personalausweises vorzunehmen. Bei Firmen, die im Handelsregister eingetragen sind bzw. eingetragen werden sollen, ist zusätzlich ein Auszug aus dem Handelsregister vorzulegen.


Die Anmeldegebühr beträgt ohne jede weitere Prüfung:


> Rechtliche Grundlagen:
> § 14 Abs. 1 Gewerbeordnung
> Gebühren:
> * € 20,00


Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß jeder Schnürsenkelverkäufer die 20 € abdrücken muß, wären 
100-200 € wohl mehr als gerechtfertigt, wenn der jeweilig anzumeldende Dialer auch nur halbwegs 
in der wünschenswerten Form geprüft würde 

cp


----------



## dotshead (28 Juni 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß jeder Schnürsenkelverkäufer die 20 € abdrücken muß, wären
> 100-200 € wohl mehr als gerechtfertigt, wenn der jeweilig anzumeldende Dialer auch nur halbwegs in der wünschenswerten Form geprüft würde
> 
> cp



Wenn der Dialer dann auch für die 5 - 10 fache Summe geprüft würde und als rechtssicher bezeichnet würde, würden die meisten Dialeranbieter IMHO gerne die Kosten bezahlen.


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

> Wenn der Dialer dann auch für die 5 - 10 fache Summe geprüft würde und als rechtssicher bezeichnet würde, würden die meisten Dialeranbieter IMHO gerne die Kosten bezahlen.



Das wäre ja auch im Sinne aller. Das entsprechende Echo auf die neue Regelung in den Anbieterkreisen war allerdings bislang eher bescheiden...


----------



## Captain Picard (29 Juni 2004)

was hat das mit Rechtsicherheit zu tun? Nachts ist kälter als draussen...

Wer hinderte Dialeranbieter und Betreiber von vornherein so vorzugehen, daß sowohl Registrierung 
als auch Anmeldegebühr unnötig gewesen wären? 

Hier wird wohl Ursache und Wirkung verwechselt. Wie sagte Eddy Constantin? (Lemmy Caution)
"das Brikett ham´se sich wohl selbst ins Auge geworfen" 


cp


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

> Wer hinderte Dialeranbieter und Betreiber von vornherein so vorzugehen, daß sowohl Registrierung
> als auch Anmeldegebühr unnötig gewesen wären?



Die Geldgier und der rechtsfreie Raum. Beides wird jetzt eingebremst und eingeschränkt. Immerhin...


----------



## dotshead (29 Juni 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn man davon ausgeht, daß jeder Schnürsenkelverkäufer die 20 € abdrücken muß, wären 100-200 € wohl mehr als gerechtfertigt, wenn der jeweilig anzumeldende Dialer auch nur halbwegs in der wünschenswerten Form geprüft würde.



Willst Du dein eigenes Posting ad absurdum führen? Du schreibst selber, dass für diese Gebühren der Dialer (halbwegs) in (wünschenswerter) Form geprüft werden sollte. Da ich deine Wünsche aus dem Forum kenne, würde der in dieser Form geprüfte Dialer doch deinen Forderungen entsprechen und deswegen auch Rechtssicherheit geniessen, oder?


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

Eine sehr hypothetische Diskussion, da Dialer wohl auch zukünftig bei der Registrierung nicht oder nur stichprobenartig geprüft werden. Und selbst bei geprüften Dialern würde immer noch die Möglichkeit der nachträglichen Manipulation bestehen - zumal man bei einer Prüfung auch das Umfeld (Bewerbung) berücksichtigen müsste, in der der Dialer eingesetzt wird.


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Und selbst bei geprüften Dialern würde immer noch die Möglichkeit
> der nachträglichen Manipulation bestehen - zumal man bei einer Prüfung auch das Umfeld (Bewerbung)
> berücksichtigen müsste, in der der Dialer eingesetzt wird.



Laut Andy unmöglich   

tf


----------



## sascha (29 Juni 2004)

Wie Ufos...  8)


----------



## technofreak (29 Juni 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Wie Ufos...  8)



http://www.meteoros.de/ufo/ufo_b.htm


----------



## dvill (12 Juli 2004)

Unsere Behörden sind fix. Die Festlegung der Gebühren dauert nach Zeitplan nicht einmal ein ganzes Jahr.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## KatzenHai (13 Juli 2004)

Oje ...

Und dabei hätte es der Staat doch eigentlich so eilig zu haben - zumal keine Gewerkschaften dazwischen funken können ...


----------



## Anonymous (9 August 2004)

glaubt ihr wirklich das Kosten die leute abhalten die wirklich auf abzocke gehen wollen? Die Leute die wissen was sie mit einem Dialer in kurzer Zeit erreichen können investieren gerne mal 200 Euro um dann das 10fache wieder zubekomme die einzigsten die es abhalten wird sind die kleinen kinder die schon immer mal nen Dialer haben wollten.

Zum Thema Kinderabzocker wie ist es denn auf Baustellen dort klebt 1-2 mal nen Schild dran Eltern haften für ihre Kinder und wenn es dort reicht wird es im internet nicht anderst sein. sieht man doch auch bei den verschuldungen die Kinder durch Handyrechnungen hin bekommen. Um die Kinder auszuschließen geld auszugeben oder sachen zu bekommen müßte sich einiges ändern Schonallein wenn ich sehe das Kindersicherungen nicht mal wirklich die Seiten speeren mit Pornografischen Inhalt. Wie währe es mit nem Perso einschub am Rechner der daran entscheidet welche Seite der geradige Benutzer ansürfen darf ???

Und Lastschrift im Web ist echt nicht wirklich sinnvoll weil wenn du eine Leistung in anspruch nimmst mußt du auch zahlen egal ob sie dir gefallen hat oder nicht. Oder kann man im Bus mit fahren ohne zu zahlen und wenn man erwischt wird sagen der Busfahrer fährt grauen voll deswegen habe ich nicht gezahlt ?


----------



## KatzenHai (12 August 2004)

noch nen gast schrieb:
			
		

> Und Lastschrift im Web ist echt nicht wirklich sinnvoll weil wenn du eine Leistung in anspruch nimmst mußt du auch zahlen egal ob sie dir gefallen hat oder nicht.


Wo steht das denn? Sorry, aber so stimmt das einfach nicht.



			
				noch nen gast schrieb:
			
		

> Oder kann man im Bus mit fahren ohne zu zahlen und wenn man erwischt wird sagen der Busfahrer fährt grauen voll deswegen habe ich nicht gezahlt ?


Zahlst du deinen Bus per Lastschrift? Ansonsten hinkt dein Vergleich deutlich ...


----------



## technofreak (5 November 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> *Neues Gesetz: Dialer-Registrierung wird kostenpflichtig*


mal ne zarte Nachfrage , was ist da eigentlich draus geworden, ich denk die Staatskassen sind so leer ...

tf

PS: 





			
				dvill schrieb:
			
		

> Unsere Behörden sind fix. Die Festlegung der Gebühren dauert nach Zeitplan nicht einmal ein ganzes Jahr.
> 
> Dietmar Vill


den Zeitplan gibbet nicht mehr , zumindest unter der URL....


----------



## dvill (1 Dezember 2004)

Dann könnte die Gebührenordnung ja mal bald in Kraft gesetzt werden.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Captain Picard (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Gesetz: Dialer-Registrierung wird kostenpflichtig*

Bis heute hat noch kein einziger Dialerbetreiber auch nür ein müden Eurocent geblecht.
 Weder für deregistrierte noch registrierte Dialer, deren es weit über  eine Million gibt. 
Merkwürdig wie "zartbesaitet" das Wirtschaftsministerium in diesem Fall der ansonsten leeren Staatskassen  vorgeht...

cp


----------



## drboe (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Gesetz: Dialer-Registrierung wird kostenpflichtig*



			
				Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Bis heute hat noch kein einziger Dialerbetreiber auch nür ein müden Eurocent geblecht.
> Weder für deregistrierte noch registrierte Dialer, deren es weit über  eine Million gibt.
> Merkwürdig wie "zartbesaitet" das Wirtschaftsministerium in diesem Fall der ansonsten leeren Staatskassen  vorgeht...


Ja, das ist merkwürdig zurückhaltend. Wundert andererseits aber wieder nicht. Bei den Hartz IV Empfängern erhofft man sich 1,5 Milliarden EUR Einsparung - wobei man die Ausgaben für die Kontrolleure glatt unterschlägt. Ein Gesetz ist schnell beschlossen und wird sogleich umgesetzt. Beim Umsatzsteuerbetrug sollen dem Staat 20 Milliarden EUR entgehen, Korruption bei Bauaufträgen soll 5 Milliarden EUR Steuergelder kosten. Durch Subventionsbetrug und die Verschwendung von Steuermitteln kommt wohl schnell noch einmal soviel zusammen. Ein Gesetz ist nicht einmal nötig, die Regeln gibt es schon. Das Geld liegt also sozusagen auf der Strasse. Sich "bücken" bzw. eher "treten" wollen die Politiker aber nur bei den Ärmsten der Armen. Der deutsche Michel erträgt es leider mit Gleichmut. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## Heiko (12 Mai 2006)

*AW: Neues Gesetz: Dialer-Registrierung wird kostenpflichtig*



			
				drboe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist merkwürdig zurückhaltend. Wundert andererseits aber wieder nicht. Bei den Hartz IV Empfängern erhofft man sich 1,5 Milliarden EUR Einsparung - wobei man die Ausgaben für die Kontrolleure glatt unterschlägt. Ein Gesetz ist schnell beschlossen und wird sogleich umgesetzt. Beim Umsatzsteuerbetrug sollen dem Staat 20 Milliarden EUR entgehen, Korruption bei Bauaufträgen soll 5 Milliarden EUR Steuergelder kosten. Durch Subventionsbetrug und die Verschwendung von Steuermitteln kommt wohl schnell noch einmal soviel zusammen. Ein Gesetz ist nicht einmal nötig, die Regeln gibt es schon. Das Geld liegt also sozusagen auf der Strasse. Sich "bücken" bzw. eher "treten" wollen die Politiker aber nur bei den Ärmsten der Armen. Der deutsche Michel erträgt es leider mit Gleichmut.
> 
> M. Boettcher


Wieso kontrollieren?
Da werden ganz andere Sachen nicht kontrolliert.
Und zudem sind das ja Eh-da-Kosten. Die fallen nicht ins Gewicht.


----------



## webwatcher (16 August 2006)

*AW: Neues Gesetz: Dialer-Registrierung wird kostenpflichtig*



> Die Bearbeitung von Dialer-Registrierungsanträgen wird jetzt kostenpflichtig.


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,424293,00.html


> ABSURDE STEUERN
> Viele Wege führen in den Staatssäckel
> Im Steuernerhöhen ist die Große Koalition derzeit besonders groß. Die Mehrwertsteuer steigt, die Reichensteuer kommt, eine neue Gesundheitsteuer ist im Gespräch. Jetzt schlägt ein Mikrobiologe Steuern auf gesundheitsgefährdende Lebensmittel vor.


merkwürdig, vorhandene und noch immer nicht ausgeschöpfte Quellen  läßt man unangetastet...

ww


----------



## Captain Picard (10 November 2006)

*AW: Neues Gesetz: Dialer-Registrierung wird kostenpflichtig*

http://www.augsblog.de/index.php/2006/11/10/weiter-0900-dialer-auf-kosten-des-steuerzahlers/

fast vergessen, es werden nach wie vor Dialer registriert und alles auf Steuerzahlers Kosten 
anstatt umgekehrt zugunsten des Steuerzahlers


----------

